# whoop whoop



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

Nick Skelton - tune -fiddle comes to mind!!


----------



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

Well done Ben - gripping!


----------



## cd8jbr (6 August 2012)

I'll see your whoop whoop and raise you an OH YES!!!

He was MAGNIFICENT!  

And then Ben Mayer too.....can it get any better than this?  Fingers crossed for Scott Brash and Peter Charles.


----------



## jaynec (6 August 2012)

Please keep me posted, I'm watching in from Crete on the iPhone and can't stand the suspense!!!!


----------



## cd8jbr (6 August 2012)

GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They did it


----------



## flutterby321 (6 August 2012)

Eek! I can't believe it! Well done guys


----------

